# Why I Love the Smith Machine by John Meadows, CSCS, CISSN – 1/09/2012



## Goldy (Jan 9, 2012)

I will say i have never used a smith rack for many reasons listed int he article, but now i am a big fan of a few movements on there. Barbell rows with rest pause are sick! decline bench is sick. non conventional squat techniques. tricep presses.....


----------



## Ms.Wetback (Jan 10, 2012)

Love it except for squats.


----------



## Goldy (Jan 10, 2012)

i do a squat variation in there where i just do the lower 1/2 to 3/4 of the squat with constant tension.


----------



## PVL (Jan 10, 2012)

smith is legit........esp if ur pushy big w8


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2014)

I like it for hanging my jacket on.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 29, 2014)

John meadows is a beast. Big mf.


----------



## Paolos (Oct 29, 2014)

John is a beast I had the pleasure of talking to him a few times over in south FLA.
Wish I knew all his strategies!


----------



## losieloos (Oct 29, 2014)

Paolos said:


> John is a beast I had the pleasure of talking to him a few times over in south FLA.
> Wish I knew all his strategies!



Did you watch the video of him training with Evan centaponi. He made him puke lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Did you watch the video of him training with Evan centaponi. He made him puke lol



Saw that   The Ox yacking up buckets of "plasma" (pre workout). 

the Mountain Dog trains damned hard.


----------

